# I can't think of that website.......



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi, can anyone assist me in finding this website I can't seem to remember and was stupid enough not to bookmark (or backup at least). All I can really remember about it is that it was a site of this haunted house that these people converted their house into every year. I remember in on of the photos it had this manican of a monstor hanging on the side of the house overlooking the driveway where the lines were made. In onother photo, they had like 3 fog machines and all the main contolls that they were able to activate stuff with. Also, I think they had pictures in nightvision of the corridors or something. I know this is a kind of vague discription but it had a lot of cool ideas and I'm sure if you've come accross it you will recognize the site from my discription. Thanks a ton!! 

-Cubed_game


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

i think that this what u r talking about http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/

actaully guns do kill people


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! I knew it was terror something but I just couldn't remember. again, THANK YOU!!!!

___________________________
-cubedgame

Free Thunder Soundtrack:
http://webpages.charter.net/cubedgame/cubedgame/thunder.htm Enjoy!

If you're interested in an MSI K7N2 Delta-L Motherboard, check out this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6714097850


----------

